
Parable by James Thurber (1939) as Relevant Today as It was Back Then [pdf] - guard0g
http://www.arvindguptatoys.com/arvindgupta/thurberlastflower.pdf
======
dang
Please don't rewrite HN titles to editorialize. This is in the guidelines:
[https://news.ycombinator.com/newsguidelines.html](https://news.ycombinator.com/newsguidelines.html).

